# Watch "Blonde Ambition" online



## (:KrIsTy:) (Dec 27, 2007)

its been leaked on you tube, ive just watched it.

ç¾Žçœ‰çš„é‡Žå¿ƒã€07ç¾Žå›½æœ€æ–°å–œå‰§ç‰‡[æŠ¢å…ˆç‰ˆ]ã€‘-è§†é¢‘-ä¼˜é…·è§†é¢‘-ç¾Žçœ‰çš„é‡Žå¿ƒ å–œå‰§ ç¾Žå›½ æ–¯ç§‘ç‰¹ é¬æ♥‡å°”


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 27, 2007)

I watched part of it earlier today.  

Worst movie since _Gigli_.  Ugh.


----------

